# Toro Powerlite vs CCR 2000



## erichall84 (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a Powerlite 16" 3.25 hp snowblower that was given to me. It's at the shop now and I've never used it. The fella at the shop told me it looked to be in great condition and that these are excellent little machines. I have found a CCR 2000 which I believe is a 20" with 4.5 hp. I could probably pick up the slightly larger CCR for less than what the shop is going to charge to fix the Powerlite. Which is the better machine overall? Maybe I will just own both..

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

:welcome: aboard!

Those are regarded to be excellent machines but they're loud 2 strokes. Based on the specs I would think that the CCR 2000 is the higher capacity and more powerful machine. Best of luck with it or them.

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/794845/Toro-Ccr-2000.html#manual


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Eric, if these are cheap, I'd probably buy both and see what's still running after 5 hrs of use.


Welcome aboard !!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Some on here have mentioned that the ignition is expensive. You may want to have both with one being a parts machine. Plus they use Suzuki engines and parts are expensive for those. I like the type of auger belt they have.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

erichall84 said:


> I have a Powerlite 16" 3.25 hp snowblower that was given to me. It's at the shop now and I've never used it. The fella at the shop told me it looked to be in great condition and that these are excellent little machines. I have found a CCR 2000 which I believe is a 20" with 4.5 hp. I could probably pick up the slightly larger CCR for less than what the shop is going to charge to fix the Powerlite. Which is the better machine overall? Maybe I will just own both..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk



i would take the 2000 all day you should be able to do 12" with the 2000 the 3hp powerlite will struggle with anything over 6"


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

WiszMan said:


> There's nothing more expensive than a cheap, used CCR 2000.


 
:wink2:

I saw a pair of these machines sitting on the side of the road last week, each priced at $150 :nerd: They looked tired.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

uberT said:


> :wink2:
> 
> I saw a pair of these machines sitting on the side of the road last week, each priced at $150 :nerd: They looked tired.



i sold 3 of them this season for $150 each :grin:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*It's a win win to me!*



Snowbelt_subie said:


> i would take the 2000 all day you should be able to do 12" with the 2000 the 3hp powerlite will struggle with anything over 6"


Either machine properly maintained is a winner. Toro pretty much invented this design and everybody else has copied it. My 1995 Toro CCR 1000 with the Tecumseh 3 HP 2 cycle regularly goes thru 8-10" of all types of snow. I will always have a 2 stage too but the single stage is priceless for speed and cleaning right down to the surface.
The only draw back in your case is the Suzuki engines are expensive to fix. The plus is 2 cycles at the slow speeds these run, 4250 rpm or less last a long time.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

stromr said:


> Either machine properly maintained is a winner. Toro pretty much invented this design and everybody else has copied it. My 1995 Toro CCR 1000 with the Tecumseh 3 HP 2 cycle regularly goes thru 8-10" of all types of snow. I will always have a 2 stage too but the single stage is priceless for speed and cleaning right down to the surface.
> The only draw back in your case is the Suzuki engines are expensive to fix. The plus is 2 cycles at the slow speeds these run, 4250 rpm or less last a long time.



the expensive to fix part doesn't really apply. i see them all the time for 40-70$ if something expensive breaks buy another one take the parts off. you can buy 3 machines for $150 if you do it right. 

as far as performance i am sure the 3hp versions are ok but i have had lots of single stage blowers over the last couple years. ccr3650's, 621e , hs621, ccr2000's and ran them side by side all with new paddles and as far as throwing distance and weight, ease of pushing.

the ccr2000 beat them in all 3.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> i sold 3 of them this season for $150 each :grin:



Agreed, great machine assuming it's 100% functional.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I have the 3650 R-Tek, 5 hp IIRC. Had the carb apart once or twice for a quick cleaning to correct surging. I've had it a long time so not surprising if it accidentally got left with old fuel once or twice. The plastic carb tends to warp and the fasteners loosen which was probably more so the problem than anything else. Whatever, I love that machine.

I understand it's a Briggs but not certain if it's actually a relabeled something else. Anyone shed any light on that?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I love my little powerlite. I keep it stationed on my deck. It’s so light, decently powerful. I carry to my front walk if there’s enough snow. I just grab it by the handlebar and chute handle and swing it around to do stairs and a couple weird spots. 

Holy cow is it loud though. Might have to do something about that.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've had a couple of powerlites along with a couple of ccr 2000's and while the powerlite can the 2000 will be a little faster. my sister and her daughter are still using the ccr 2000's I gave them some years ago, I kept my trusty ccr2450E and both 3650's after using the 2000E. 2450E, and 3650E on the same day. I thought the 2450E and 3650E had more power and threw the 8 / 9 inches of snow farther than the ccr 2000E ( my niece has this one ). i'm thinking about getting a powerlite for one of my neighbors, she is retired and often does her snow before I get home from henry's and if the snow is too deep i'll take care of it with one of my bigger blowers


----------



## cr4west (Jan 10, 2017)

My choice would be the ccr2000. Be sure you run it dry or use fuel stabilizer in it at end of the season. I have been using a ccr3000 with the Suzuk 47P engine for years and it handles up to 12" of fresh snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

cr4west said:


> My choice would be the ccr2000. Be sure you run it dry or use fuel stabilizer in it at end of the season. I have been using a ccr3000 with the Suzuk 47P engine for years and it handles up to 12" of fresh snow.


I have a ccr 3000E also I made a frankenblower and put the motor onto a 2450 frame. the Suzuki motor may be better than the r-tec motor but as far as handling 12" of snow my 2450E was my only snowblower for years and handled all snowfalls fresh or days old. I see all of them as very capable single stage snowblowers


----------

